# Nadine Leskop (aka Sara) aus Berlin Tag und Nacht



## FlerIstBoss (31 Juli 2012)

Nabend Forum 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Nadine Leskop bzw Sara aus BTN. Die Süsse hat ausserdem bei Sturm der Liebe und Sonnenallee Gastauftritte gehabt. Wenn ihr Pics oder Vids von ihr in einem der 3 Serien habt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden diese zu posten :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## EggsofSteel (20 Apr. 2014)

Hätte ich auch gern


----------

